# List the biggest biceps in pro wrestling History



## King Antichrist (Feb 7, 2010)

Nathan Jones has got to rank high up the list, the guy was massive.

I don't know exactly how big his biceps are, but I do know that he arm wrestled a Swedish strongman once who has a biceps of 23.6", and he made him seem small in comparison. Here's the video, judge for yourself:






Side note: Jones loses and breaks his arm in the process. But hey, at least his biceps were huge, right?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

They claim that Big Zeke has 23" biceps. Not sure how accurate that is but they're pretty big all the same.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Hogan, Batista and Cena are some of the biggest biceps in wrestling.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Steiner, his just look freaky but...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I would think #1 has got to be Scott Steiner.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Steiner


----------



## Sbisa (Jan 5, 2010)

619Animal said:


> Hogan, Batista and Cena are some of the biggest biceps in wrestling.


what about big poppa pump


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

SCOTT STEINER










Pretty sure this guy's shadow could murder most people.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Steiner has biceps growing out of his biceps.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Steiner has biceps growing out of his biceps.


Steiner has muscles in places that most people don't have places.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Scott Steiner
Bobby Lashley
Rob Terry
Brock Lesnar
Triple H
Batista
John Cena 
Goldberg
Hulk Hogan


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd go for Steiner.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Scott Steiner, although they look disgusting.


----------



## The-619 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruiner87 said:


> Steiner has muscles in places that most people don't have places.


Lmao, I second that, it's gotta be Steiner.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Steiner.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

What about Rob Terry? He´s massive


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Kane's used to be massive, I remeber in a segment in 2004 HHH's arms looked tiny next to his


----------



## RKO (Apr 10, 2010)

Steiner.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

British Bulldog was pretty impressive.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Steiner, no doubt.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott Steiner said he has the biggest arms in the world on a video game, so that must be accepted as fact:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiNm8d4VWuk

In a close second, I nominate:


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

Scott Steiner has the biggest without a doubt,

The one who's closest to him, in my mind is The Warlord.


----------



## srogorm (Aug 30, 2009)

scott steiner end of thread


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep in mind, this was in the 70's when nobody looked like he did. Pretty much every tanned, blond, overly muscular wrestler owes their career to him.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Keep in mind, this was in the 70's when nobody looked like he did. Pretty much every tanned, blond, overly muscular wrestler owes their career to him.


iVE NEVER SEEN HIM WRESLTE - HE LOOKS TONK!


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tony Atlas had pretty big bisceps. Also I second the comment on the Warlord his were huge.


----------



## Professor Dudey (Jul 31, 2009)

I know Big Dick had huge ones:


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Poppa Bump > All


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Scott Steiner defo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely Steiner! That guys arms are huge!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's definately Steiner. His biceps look like they're not even able to be that big.


----------



## Djjza (Feb 15, 2010)

I always used to tune into Nitro to see if Steiner's bicep within a bicep would pop on live TV


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane 2000-2003 was huge.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Steiner's biceps look terrible though, so I'm just going to say Lashley.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> SCOTT STEINER
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If he could catch them.


----------



## Bryan Wayne (Oct 3, 2019)

It would HAVE to be either Scott Steiner, or the man he and Hogan both took their looks from. The one and only Superstar Billy Graham!


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Peak Hogan was a beast. Peak Kane was huge too.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Scott Steiner
Superstar Billy Graham
Great Khali
Rob Terry

Next tier would be guys like Hogan, The Rock, Lashley, etc.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

I concur with Steiner. His biceps were so big that it’s stunning he’s still alive considering how much gear he must have been on to get those peaks.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Scott Steiner is my pick


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

Scott Steiner,his biceps look bigger than Finn Balors waistline


----------

